# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آیا این کار مدرسه درسته؟

## zz.nnt

سلام
من امروز رفتم مدرسه تا پرونده و تمامی مدارک لازم برای ثبتنام دانشگاه رو بگیرم اما مدرسه بهم گفت باید صبر کنم تا نتایج بیاد بعد من پرینت رشته ای که قبول شدم رو براشون ببرم تا اونا قبولی رو به اداره ارسال کنن.میخواستم ببینم این کارشون درسته یا نه؟ چون موقعی که نتایج بیاد بعدش به تعطیلی میخوره و اینجوری من دو سه روز اول باید علاف بمونم تا شنبه مدرسه بهم پروندمو بده

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام
> من امروز رفتم مدرسه تا پرونده و تمامی مدارک لازم برای ثبتنام دانشگاه رو بگیرم اما مدرسه بهم گفت باید صبر کنم تا نتایج بیاد بعد من پرینت رشته ای که قبول شدم رو براشون ببرم تا اونا قبولی رو به اداره ارسال کنن.میخواستم ببینم این کارشون درسته یا نه؟ چون موقعی که نتایج بیاد بعدش به تعطیلی میخوره و اینجوری من دو سه روز اول باید علاف بمونم تا شنبه مدرسه بهم پروندمو بده


اصلا رتبه چه ربطی به مدرسه داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟توکه فارغ التحصیل شدی بایدپروندتوبدن دیگه ارسال چی؟

----------


## zz.nnt

> اصلا رتبه چه ربطی به مدرسه داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟توکه فارغ التحصیل شدی بایدپروندتوبدن دیگه ارسال چی؟


من نمیدونم این چه مسخره بازیه که مدرسه راه انداخته
به هیچکس پروندشو نداده

----------


## INFERNAL

باید پروندتو بدن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## zz.nnt

> باید پروندتو بدن


الان که نمیدن من بیچاره باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## banafsheh

یعنی چی به همه باید پرونده رو بدن

----------


## INFERNAL

> الان که نمیدن من بیچاره باید چیکار کنم؟


نمیدونم والا
به بابات بگو بره خراب شه سرشون :Yahoo (4): 
ببین اگه راهی داره از طریق آموزش و پرورش اقدام کن .... شکایتی .... اعتراضی ..... نمیدونم...!

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> من امروز رفتم مدرسه تا پرونده و تمامی مدارک لازم برای ثبتنام دانشگاه رو بگیرم اما مدرسه بهم گفت باید صبر کنم تا نتایج بیاد بعد من پرینت رشته ای که قبول شدم رو براشون ببرم تا اونا قبولی رو به اداره ارسال کنن.میخواستم ببینم این کارشون درسته یا نه؟ چون موقعی که نتایج بیاد بعدش به تعطیلی میخوره و اینجوری من دو سه روز اول باید علاف بمونم تا شنبه مدرسه بهم پروندمو بده


درسته!
پروندتو به خودت نمیدن باید ولیت یا فردی بزرگتر از خودت بگیره تازه با امضا و بقیه داستانا
برای معاون های مدرستون مسئولیت داره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zz.nnt

> درسته!
> پروندتو به خودت نمیدن باید ولیت یا فردی بزرگتر از خودت بگیره تازه با امضا و بقیه داستانا
> برای معاون های مدرستون مسئولیت داره


خب مامانم هم بودن با من

----------


## DR.MAM

پسرا واسه گرقتن پروندشون و همچنین اصل گواهینامه دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیشون،باید کارت پایان خدمت یا کارت معافیت ببرن تا بهشون بدن؟
  @artim
  @khaan @8MIT8 @mohammacl

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> من امروز رفتم مدرسه تا پرونده و تمامی مدارک لازم برای ثبتنام دانشگاه رو بگیرم اما مدرسه بهم گفت باید صبر کنم تا نتایج بیاد بعد من پرینت رشته ای که قبول شدم رو براشون ببرم تا اونا قبولی رو به اداره ارسال کنن.میخواستم ببینم این کارشون درسته یا نه؟ چون موقعی که نتایج بیاد بعدش به تعطیلی میخوره و اینجوری من دو سه روز اول باید علاف بمونم تا شنبه مدرسه بهم پروندمو بده


برو بگو هیچ جا قبول نشدم فقط پرونده رو میخوام !

----------


## DR.MAM

دوستان من وقتی که فارغ التحصیل شدم،بهم چهارتا کاغذ دادن:
1-گواهی موقت پیش دانشگاهی
2-گواهی موقت دیپلم
3-ریزنمرات پیش دانشگاهی
4ریزنمرات دیپلم


مدرسه دیگه چی یغیر از اینا باید بهم تحویل بده دقیقا؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> برو بگو هیچ جا قبول نشدم فقط پرونده رو میخوام !


محمد تو پروندتو گرفتی؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> محمد تو پروندتو گرفتی؟


نه هنوز .کارنامه خرداد رو هم نگرفتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Bahar_

منم هنوز پروندمو  نگرفتم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## fatimaaas

الکی پرونده رو نمیدن که نتایجو از همه بگیرن. وگرنه من هیچ جا همچین چیزی ندیدم. جریانش مثل کانون شده که میگفتن تا اطلاعات ثبت نام کنکورتو ندی نمیشه آزمون بدی! پرونده رو باید بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Behnam10

*من همین الان از مدرسه برگشتم . تمامی پرونده و مدارکم رو گرفتم .
اصلا ربطی به قبولی نداره و فقط مدرک فارغ التحصیلیت رو که بصورت مقوایی هست رو بعد از ورود به دانشگاه برات از دانشگاه درخواست میکنند و ب​عدش خود مدرسه براشون میفرسته(البته به من اینجوری گفتن !)*

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
خیر اصلا رتبه ربطی به مدرسه نداره و الکی دارن بهتون گیر میدن 
اگه بهت پروندتو نمیدن برو اموزش و پرورش گزارش کارشون رو بهشون بده تا انشاءالله کارت راه بیفته 
ولی الکی دارن گیر میدن و هیچ مدرسه ای اینکار رو نمیکنه
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## DR.MAM

> *من همین الان از مدرسه برگشتم . تمامی پرونده و مدارکم رو گرفتم .
> اصلا ربطی به قبولی نداره و فقط مدرک فارغ التحصیلیت رو که بصورت مقوایی هست رو بعد از ورود به دانشگاه برات از دانشگاه درخواست میکنند و ب​عدش خود مدرسه براشون میفرسته(البته به من اینجوری گفتن !)*


بهنام الان تو دقیقا چیا از مدرسه گرفتی؟!؟

من معافیت سربازی دارم..اگه برم اصل مدارک رو هم بهم میدن؟همون کاغذای مقوایی رو میگم

----------


## Behnam10

> بهنام الان تو دقیقا چیا از مدرسه گرفتی؟!؟
> 
> من معافیت سربازی دارم..اگه برم اصل مدارک رو هم بهم میدن؟همون کاغذای مقوایی رو میگم


*من همه ی مدارکم رو گرفتم (مثل گواهی پایان تحصیل در دوره ی متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی ،ریزنمرات و چنتا برگه ی دیگه مثل گواهی سلامت و..) . در کل همه ی پروندم رو گرفتم .
آره داش منم که از مدیرمون پرسید، گفت که اگه بری برای معافیت و کارت معافیت رو بگیری ؛ یه تعهد ازت مدرسه میگیره و اصل برگه ی فارغ التحصیلیت رو بهت میده اما اگه بری دانشگاه اونوقت دیگه سروکار مدرسه با دانشگاهت هست و خودشون این برگه رو اسعلام میکنند و بعدش تحویل دانشگاه میشه .
البته این توضیحاتی بود که به من دادند . شاید این روند کلیش نباشه .*

----------


## .MEHRAD.

اگه بخوام پشت کنکور بمونم پرونده رو کی باید بگیرم امسال یا سال دیگه؟

----------


## Ollare

درست ميگن بايد پرينت باشه.اماازمن وكسانيكه اطلاعات داوطلبي روقبلن گرفته بودن(شماره داوطلبي و..)
خودشون چك ميكنن و ب همين دليل ميدن.وگرنه بايد نتايج بياد واستعلام بگيرن.من مال خودموهفته پيش گرفتم

----------


## artim

> پسرا واسه گرقتن پروندشون و همچنین اصل گواهینامه دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیشون،باید کارت پایان خدمت یا کارت معافیت ببرن تا بهشون بدن؟
>   @artim
>   @khaan @8MIT8 @mohammacl



بله برا گرفتن اصلش کارت پایان خدمت یا معاف دایم نیازه

----------

